# Purely Holistic Cat Food



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone had taken a look at this cat food from Pets at Home. It's been packaged very cleverly in natural looking brown cardboard packaging with words like 'holistic' on it - which had my cynical marketing spidey senses instantly twitching....

However, it's actually pretty good! It's a very similar smooth pate like texture to Wainwrights only with some obvious chunks of shredded chicken in it. It has VERY low carbs to non existent carbs and no added sugar. My two really enjoyed it and it's on offer in [email protected] for 2 boxes for £10.00 (£0.42 a pouch). We had the chicken flavours (6 chicken & 6 Chicken with liver) but they also so a fish flavour one too

I'm not massively impressed usually with the range of foods at [email protected], most of the UK brands seem to have pretty high carbs and added sugar, so it's nice to find an alternative brand that's for sale that satisfies my criteria


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I've only tried the kitten version for Biba. As she didn't like it, I've passed the remainder onto our local rescue. I was disappointed as I thought it seemed good.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Purely is a [email protected] own brand food, similar to Wainwrights, but it's one of their better ranges. Can be quite costly though if you have gluttonous piggies like I do!


----------



## Tigeress22 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey. I bought this couple days ago..

My cat is just over 1 and I have always tried to feed her food with a decent meat content. She's previously had James wellbeloved and wainwrights. Also I found feline fayre which was obviously good meat content for the money but when I realised it contained sugars I decided to stop. I then found the purely holistics the next best thing given the price also. 

When I first gave it to ruby (my cat) she ate a bit then did the digging action as if to say she doesn't like it. I have released she does that every time I try something new in wet food. Anyway, second pouch in she ate it with no complaint. 

It is pate like. I prefer to give her food with bit of body as I always felt she found texture of pate weird previously. I'll see how it goes. I do also have wainwrights wet food which I think she's not a fan of due to texture. She eats wet food that has bits rather than mushed up.

However because of the colours I didn't realise that I picked up senior food!! The word is almost camouflaged! So hoping to exchange it. If anyone does go to buy it look out for that!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I bought some for Pooh but didn't try it yet.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

My two like it, it's sometimes on offer two boxes for £8, I can't afford it all the time but they are happy when I can :-D


----------



## Mitzy the Naughty torrid (Aug 8, 2015)

I was recommended this food after Mitzy, who at the time was 9 weeks old we bought the big names food but her poo was really smelly and runny. The vet gave us Royal Canin to try at her first checkup as I told him what was happening in the toilet department and she was a very small kitten. She didn't like that one. So whilst at [email protected] I asked about food like Royal Canin and a lady passed us by and told me her cats have loved it, so whilst on offer I bought the kibble and a box of food!! Her appetite came back and she went from 0.8 at first checkup at 9 weeks to 1.3kg at 12 weeks her coat is looking fabulous it's shiny and she looks amazing!! As for the poo department it's healthy solid with little smell to it, unlike the big brand that it was so bad that it made you gag whilst cleaning the litter. The only downside is that for kitten food it only comes as the chicken which is a shame!! But would highly recommend it and I'm staying with this brand as it works for us!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Ours used to like this but have gone off pate foods in general now. I heard it used to be better (around 60% meat content) but I think it's now around 40%?


----------



## Mitzy the Naughty torrid (Aug 8, 2015)

Mitzy will eat it but she seems to be dipping in and out of it at the moment... She never eats it in one sitting... She not really liking the kibble... Wish they did some of the food with gravy!!


----------



## Cammy (Mar 17, 2015)

Pets at Home can be so misleading sometimes! I bought a box of Holistic pouches this morning which clearly states 'complete,' yet on their website it describes the food as 'A treat for your cats.' The same happened with their Seriously Good range....Complete on the box but a 'treat or topping' on the website....I have emailed them about the Holistic.


----------



## Mitzy the Naughty torrid (Aug 8, 2015)

Really? That might explain why Mitzy is constantly hungry after I've put some of the food down... And trying to eat anything we have!!


----------



## Mitzy the Naughty torrid (Aug 8, 2015)

Tried looking for a website on google and all it brought on Google was [email protected]


----------



## Cammy (Mar 17, 2015)

I rang [email protected] helpline and the girl looked at the analytical contents of the Holistic and said it is complete so that's something.


----------



## Mitzy the Naughty torrid (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't know whether it's the weather contributing to her not eating as much as normal, although she's not a big eater who gorges, unless it's my dinner.... But all I know is that she looks and feels amazing. Just wish I could find the switch when she goes crazy after a sleep!! Thank god for her toys!!


----------



## Catman12345 (Jan 6, 2016)

We only feed our cats/kittens on dry food, and started out using Wainwrights (didn't realise it was an 'own brand').
After a year or so we decided to change, and browsing the shelves at Pets & Home, opted for Purely Holistic (again, not initially realising it was an own brand), mainly due to the packaging and marketing tools they've gone used.

Our five little treasures love it to bits, and it has reasonably good nutrition/diet benefits over some of the more expensive brands.


----------



## Cammy (Mar 17, 2015)

So pleased your cats like the Purely Catman, it's always good to find something they take to. True to form Sarah has gone off it for now and is presently enjoying N Menu raw and Hunters pouches.


----------



## Catman12345 (Jan 6, 2016)

Out of curiousity, is there any benefit to using either wet or dry cat food?
Or is a combo of both best?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Catman12345 said:


> Out of curiousity, is there any benefit to using either wet or dry cat food?
> Or is a combo of both best?


The benefit of dry food is that it is cheap and convenient.

The benefit of wet is that it provides water; very important for cats since they have little natural thirst drive. Fed dry they will drink more, but nowhere near enough and unfortunately will live in a state of chronic dehydration. There aren't well researched studies on the results of dry feeding but many people link dry food to urinary tract and kidney diseases, which seems logical.


----------



## Catman12345 (Jan 6, 2016)

An interesting response.

When we have given ours any sort of wet cat food in the past, they fairly quickly get less solid (and very smelly) pooh.

We have tried several brands of wet pouches.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Initial thoughts would be:

- Did you transition them slowly onto the wet food?
- Poor quality wet e.g Felix 
- Intolerance to grains or a meat e.g. beef in the wet?

I would persevere with finding a wet if you can. Plenty of info on the long-term benefits of wet vs dry.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

we found ours get really stinky poo on anything that is high in carbs and contains sugar - once we cut those out (and to be fair there's no reason for either to be in cat food as they are both nutritionally pointless for cats) they pooed less and it was a lot less stinky.

We use dry as a treat only in a treat maze and they get fed a combo of shmussy whole food flakes, miamor royal ragout, animonda carny, cosma, miamor mild meal (chicken & ham and chicken and salmon only) cattessy, bozita, almo daily menu, purely and natures instinct raw food.

Our vet couldn't be happier with their condition and their skin, teeth and fur is in great condition too, as well as them having great energy levels


----------



## GDM (Oct 27, 2015)

So I've been looking into both Purely and Seriously good (both P&H own range) :

*Purely Holistic Chicken Selection Adult Pouches 12 x 85g*
£5.99 cost per pouch 50p
*Seriously Good Chicken Selection in Jelly (not sauce) Multipack 12x80g*
£7.49 cost per pouch 62p (but 5g less!)

Both these two are *identical* in ingredients.

Now if you look at hi-life:

*HiLife Tempt Me Chicken Collection Supersize Cat Food Multipack 32 x 85g*
£14.49 cost per pouch 45p

This is also *identical* in ingredients to the first two.

I've highlighted identical, because it literally is - therefore I assume this is made in the same factory and just put in different packages.

Also if you are in Sainsbury's and buy:
*Sainsbury's Chicken, The Delicious Collection 6x85g*
£3 cost per pouch 50p

It's also identical to the 3 mentioned above (actually not quite as they replace liver with duck, but apart from that it's identical).

So basically if no deals on (currently Purely is buy 2 for £10 making it 42p per pouch) buy hi life tempt me chicken collection supersize.

anyway, thought I'd share that with you


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have looked at the nutrition in the above brands and, as far as I can see, they do vary although Purely Holistic and Hilife are both only 9% protein and the same %age fats but I suppose I may have been looking at different products. There are so many. If I fed manufactured food, I would always choose the higher protein foods and I think all these are too low in fat.


----------



## GDM (Oct 27, 2015)

QOTN said:


> I have looked at the nutrition in the above brands and, as far as I can see, they do vary although Purely Holistic and Hilife are both only 9% protein and the same %age fats but I suppose I may have been looking at different products. There are so many. If I fed manufactured food, I would always choose the higher protein foods and I think all these are too low in fat.


Hi, yes you are right they are slightly different :-( - however hilife tempt me is 10% protein and 4% fats, whereas Purely is 9% protein and 4.5% fats.

Do you consider 4.% too low and if so what is the "correct" percentage for wet food?

Thanks


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GDM said:


> Hi, yes you are right they are slightly different :-( - however hilife tempt me is 10% protein and 4% fats, whereas Purely is 9% protein and 4.5% fats.
> 
> Do you consider 4.% too low and if so what is the "correct" percentage for wet food?
> 
> Thanks


I am not the person to ask about manufactured food. My cats are fed mainly home cooked meat and fish.

I do know when I am lazy and give them turkey mince for their breakfast it does not satisfy them and I assume it is because it is only 4% fat because the fat is removed as it is human food. We humans are different because we process carbohydrate to help provide our energy requirements. I only looked at the brands you mentioned because I occasionally mix some with my cats' meat. (I would not feed tapioca because my cats tend not to like the starchiness. I did try the Sainsbury's one once. I know these are popular with many cats.)

You have made me think I should do serious calculations about the constituents of my cats' diets but as their food varies from day to day it would have to be a fairly longterm study to calculate averages!


----------



## TGLucie (Nov 3, 2016)

I’ve finally tried this in the fish selection and it’s the only cat food that my cat will eat AND pick the bowl clean!


----------

